# MOEBIUS JUPITER 2 VIDEOS - By Geminibuildups



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*New 2 Part Jupiter 2 videos are complete. Part one shows the exterior. Parts 2 features interior with LED & Fiber Optic lighting .

Hope you enjoy them.

Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com
*



*








*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Gemini, 

My hat is DEFINITELY off to you!! the kind of skill, time and attention to detail is unbelieveable...If I wasnt a builder myself, I would certainly retain your services!..this, to me is the difference between just a "straight pro build for a client for cash" and a delux studio type miniature..in fact , Im sure the miniatures even today arent as good..
As far I am concerned, you have blown anyone else's services ...keep up the great work ..:thumbsup:

Z*


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I see it but I still don't believe it.Looks like a hoax,in the sense that only a much bigger model kit size could accomodate such details.I think if the B-9 Robot would be placed inside the Jupiter 2,near the front windows,it would really add that special touch to it.The only criticism I can make is that the Jupiter 2 looks as if it is unpainted on the outside.Perhaps it is the right silver paint to use,but still looks unpainted.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*Nope ---- No hoax. I was able to fit it all in there - but it wasn't easy.

The model is painted in Duplicolor Light Charcoal. The customer wanted a light metallic gray instead of silver .

The attached picture has the Johnny Lightning robot I modified for another client. The scale is just about right.I SHOULD HAVE taken a shot of it in front of the viewport from the outside but the robot was on little wheels and I did not want any accidents.

Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*Here are a couple more shots of the Robot.*


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

That is simply awesome. what a fantasic job. the 209's on the control console are
perfect. Its all perfect. Superb!!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Love the full screen version on the You Tube web site itself.Looks even more real at full screen.Try to top this one boys.I have no idea of what method was used in providing the alternating crowded blinking small lights pattern on those front control panels.If a display like this gets you to scratch your head in trying to figure out what was done exactly,then it means that it's an incredible built.:thumbsup:


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks !!! I appreciate the compliments. It was a very time consuming and challenging project. I am glad you enjoy the results. 

I couldn't have done all of the fiber optic work without the excellent photo etch parts by ParaGrafix!!!


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: I'm beginning to recognize that the Moebius Jupiter 2 as a kit itself really is a "labor of love" (as Alexander correctly put it) that modellers can REALLY sink their teeth into; even a straight OOB build is a rewarding display piece!
THANK YOU AGAIN, FRANK & CO.! :hat:


----------



## Star56 (Feb 13, 2010)

I am the fortunate owner of the J2 that Barry at Gemini has posted videos of. It is even more fantastic looking in person! The incredible fiber optic work that he did on this model is incredible. The blinking patterns are amazing in that they mimic the show detail. The surface finish work and painting is absolutely first rate. His work on the Robinson family figures is also fantastic.

Barry communicated with me openly throughout the process and explained all the twists and turns as he worked out the various issues in wiring this baby up.

I could not he happier with his work and highly recommend using his services if anyone is interested in getting a first rate Jupiter 2 build.

Tom


----------



## Star56 (Feb 13, 2010)

xsavoie said:


> I see it but I still don't believe it.Looks like a hoax,in the sense that only a much bigger model kit size could accomodate such details.I think if the B-9 Robot would be placed inside the Jupiter 2,near the front windows,it would really add that special touch to it.The only criticism I can make is that the Jupiter 2 looks as if it is unpainted on the outside.Perhaps it is the right silver paint to use,but still looks unpainted.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


In person the hull paint is absolutely perfect and dead on to the TV show. It has a very subtle sparkle that only shows up under my display light and is just fantastic.

When I peak into the front view window and see the blinking lights above the freezing tubes with the family inside...it is like I am on the set and it is 1966.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You are a very lucky man, Tom. Welcome to our forum!


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Star56 said:


> The incredible fiber optic work that he did on this model is incredible. The blinking patterns are amazing in that they mimic the show detail.


This is what I marvel at; I would love to be able to do this.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's one darned nice piece of work!


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Paul. 

Your photo etched parts made it a lot easier !


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*Some new Jupiter interior and exterior photos posted on the website.

Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Very, Very nice work indeed Sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks, 

Just started work on the next one. This one will be a lot easier to build. I worked all the bugs out of the process on the first one.


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Barry,
Thanks for the videos of your build up. I just finished my big Moebius Seaview and getting ready to sink my teeth into this Jupiter 2 and references such as yours always help me in my builds. Keep the vids and pics coming!
Phil


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*I am going to build rotating radar screens on the next one. I will post some in progress video as soon as I get the parts I need.


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Holy cow.Just when I thought you had reached the ultimate goal with this one,your quest for perfection will go even further.A rotating radar screen,who would have even thought about this one.What next,a lighted talking B-9 Robot inside the jupiter 2.Of course including sound effects with your next Jupiter 2 would be great.:thumbsup:


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*I just got a request for model with a robot and sound effects - so I am looking into a few things which should work.

Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

I am adding the new Robinson Family figures in season 2 costumes from Crow's Nest. I am finishing up all the striping on the sleeves and will have a photo posted shortly.


GEMINIBUILDUPS

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm looking forwards to 'em!


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*Finished them this morning. As soon as my eyes pop back in my head, I will take some better photos. All that striping was rough. The last photo is a modified Johnny Lightning B9 which is just about the right scale for the model.

I will have close-ups of each figure posted on the website later this afternoon.


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com
*


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Those figures are awesome. Can't wait for the rotating radar screens!


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks. They took a few days to paint because all the yellow needed several coats. They are a great set of figures. Penny was sculpted with short hair, so I had to use some Aves to give her some "extentions". She looks much more accurate with long hair.


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*WELL DONE:thumbsup: SIR!!!*


----------

